# STEAM cleaner required ASAP



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

*STEAM cleaner HELP required ASAP*

hey guys,

i have a friends car in being detailed. tried liek mad to day to clean his cream interious but its not happening. years of grime will not come out.

been looking at the recent steam clening threads and this looks the way to go.

Problem bieng he collects friday. so i need one asap.

been looking argos etc so i can collect but im not sure if the £60 ones will do the job ?

any guidance would be great guys.

i live Elgin area
IV30 5PJ

some things ive seen that can be delivered quickly or collected.

Will this do the job?
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4062460/Trail/searchtext%3ESTEAM.htm

or even this from screw fix can be here by thursday.
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/products.jsp?id=64640&ts=08644

i would much appreciate any help on this cheers guys
Alan


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Alan

I have that Titan one from Screwfix. I'm sure there are better one's out there, but it has tackled everything I have thrown at it with ease. Including vomit and cigarette smoke, oh yeah and this: http://www.detailed-perfection.co.uk/#/bmw-interior-deep-clean/4539089376

Main downfall as far as I am concerned is the lack of attachments, but I have coped with just the brush head one.

HTH

Glen


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks for that 

i may give that a go tomorrow then. shame screwfix dont do a cheeky bigger one. they gauranteed next day.

its really tatty cream carpet thought out wiht all sorts of stains.

need to get it immaculate as he has plenty other project cars like this that are sat needing doing 

i will try upload a picture

Alan


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the MR one (got it for c.£3 at car boot sale), is good better than the hand held cleaner i have but its not WOW.

I would have a look on ebay to see what you can see.


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

here we go. taken on the iphone. so sorry for the quality.

i need to invest in a decent camera to pic my details

here we go



















just posted this ti show the stains. easily seen top of pic.

some more snaps



























i attacked the big boot carpet with some apc, but not a great improvement

this is what i achieved. but there is still staining









see the horrible dirty grey. just cant shift it.









Alan


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

try alex at ellite mate if u order 2moro be with u thursday


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

yeah i seen that, my problem. when i get an item from ebay or a private sale and its sent next day i get it next day.

if i order from a courier because im iv30 it takes 2 days no matter what Cost. bloody night mare

Alan


----------



## Bobones (May 6, 2010)

Remember, if you get one from Argos and it's not all that great you can get your money back within 14 days if you pack it all back the way you got it. Don't think they even check that closely. Worth a shot anyway?


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

hmmm its an option. ive got one on reservation.

i dont mind spending to geta good one. just need it asap. and all the Pick up places just sell that or over priced £100++ homebase / B&Q jobbies


----------



## dan653 (Mar 4, 2010)

which did you buy in the end Alan?


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

i ended up getting one from argos. its should be £55 but got for £44.
its still on there the red one.... as the inlaws just got it too ha

works great and lots of attachments. misses used it on the house and she loves it too.

Al


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Bit of a thread revival - do these little steamers suck up the dirt too, or do you need a wet vac after you've steamed?

Cheers


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

They dont suck up dirt. They only blow steam.

Normally, a wipe with a MF after you've steamed the area is all you need.


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

glymauto said:


> They dont suck up dirt. They only blow steam.
> 
> Normally, a wipe with a MF after you've steamed the area is all you need.


And that leaves the surface dry enough to use? Might have to get one and try it out...


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, it will leave the surface almost dry.

I was surprised just how dry the suface was the first time I used a steamer.

Its nothing like a wet vac.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Bit of a thread revival - do these little steamers suck up the dirt too, or do you need a wet vac after you've steamed?


You can get a steam extractors but they are pretty rare and a lot more expensive compared to a 'regular' one.


----------

